# $26 DIY fake brick wall



## shell477 (Feb 17, 2011)

So needed a way to make a cheap fake brick wall that didnt take much effort because I am lazy 

After looking around, this is what I did. 

1. Go to Bunnings, buy Vinyl Tiles in brick pattern. $1.30ea, I bought 11 but only needed 8 for a 1200mm x 650mm board.



2. I used a Orbitral Sander to buff away most of the shinyness of the tiles to make it look more brick like. TIP: Do this before cutting tiles up. Will save lots of time.



3. Mark out size bricks you want. I did 8 per sheet and liked the size.



4. Cut out bricks.



5. Round corners of 'bricks' and if you want, put little nicks and indents randomly into some bricks as bricks arent perfect and can be chipped.



6. Go to Clark Rubber and buy Polystyrene foam. I got two sheets at about $7.50 a sheet.

7. Lay your bricks out and when happy, stick down.





8. I used turps and VERY LIGHTLY brushed some down between the bricks (where it would be 'mortar') and rubbed/scratched out some foam to give depth between the bricks.

9. Choose mortar color and paint between bricks  Used non toxic, acrylic paint.
Haven't got a picture for this far. 

Will post more up when its done and tank is set up 

Also I put the foam onto a cheap wooden backing board (ply) for strength.

This cost me about $26 all up as I already had the paint and ply.
What do you think?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Feb 17, 2011)

Looks nice! I wonder how this would look in the enclosure.


----------



## shell477 (Feb 17, 2011)

well i have some nice green and red/brown shrubbery to put up against it and i think it looks nice. tank is still being built so wont have a pic for a few weeks


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2011)

thats looks surprisingly realistic, good job


----------



## KingSirloin (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, nice job, and cheap too! 

Would also look good on the outside of an enclosure for something different.

Do the tiles have a sticky backing or what did you use to stick them to the foam?


----------



## hornet (Feb 17, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> Wow, nice job, and cheap too!
> 
> Would also look good on the outside of an enclosure for something different.


 
could make small panels to cover the sides of the enclosure and stand and the front of the stand


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 17, 2011)

Good job, It will be good to see it in the tank, with all the trimmings.
Its amazing walking around bunnings, there seems to be so many things that can be used in an enclosure if you put your thinking hat on.

Pssstt ...KingSirloin..... these have the sticky backing cos you can see the paper in the first pic :lol:


----------



## shell477 (Feb 18, 2011)

you are right jaxrtfm, they are peel and stick. which just made the job THAT much easier


----------



## Jimbobulan (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## shell477 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are some pics of after I did the 'mortar'. Needs a second coat though.


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Feb 19, 2011)

nice, what will you be using it for?


----------



## shell477 (Feb 19, 2011)

enclosure for my mareeba coastal


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 21, 2011)

cool, post some pics of it in use!!!


----------



## dragon170 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks good Shelly, great idea


----------



## shell477 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey everyone

Here is the final update on how the wall looks in the enclosure. 
Might I add that my amazing hubby made the whole enclosure from scratch too!

What do you think? 

Shell


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 30, 2011)

I like the different compartments on the floor, very unique tank!


----------



## shell477 (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks  the far right one will have his water bowl in it, its water proof in the bottom coz he likes to make a mess


----------



## MathewB (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow very very nice enclosure, I wish I had the time/money to do something like this


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 30, 2011)

i like 

what is the substrate? rocks?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 30, 2011)

great enclosure Shell, i'm impressed. Interesting using the pebbles as a substrate, let us know how it goes long term


----------



## shell477 (Mar 30, 2011)

yeah tassie they are sandstone pebbles. thanks for your nice comments everyone 

oh and i will be putting a branch across it too just hard to find the perfect one!


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 30, 2011)

cool  looks great


----------



## thals (Mar 30, 2011)

That looks awesome, very well done! I have used those same stick on tiles before from Bunnings but being even lazier I just stuck em on directly :lol: Looks amazing and a very affordable alternative!


----------



## LippyM (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks great, well done! 

I also use those tiles but just on the floor. This one in a snake enclosure ended up being covered in Kritter's Crumble but they're working well down the food & water end of my lizard tanks. I used to use astro turf but the tiles haven't budged in over a year. Much easier to clean as well!

Will definitely give a go like what you've done!


----------

